
NYPost editorial board accuses NYTimes of publishing propaganda (fake news) - mbgaxyz
http://nypost.com/2017/02/16/bogus-times-scoops-on-trump-russia-are-recycled-propaganda/
======
ry4n413
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZI0Q3LQZmo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZI0Q3LQZmo)

